# Conselho sobre PCE-FWS 20



## rjsc2000 (31 Dez 2008 às 11:47)

Olá a todos

Alguém sabe se esta estação é boa o suficiente para iniciados, ou tem muitos problemas e não vale a pena?

http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

Obrigado

ricardo carvalho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

rjsc2000 disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Alguém sabe se esta estação é boa o suficiente para iniciados, ou tem muitos problemas e não vale a pena?
> 
> ...



Em primeiro lugar, bem-vindo ao fórum. 
Vou então dizer um pouco aquilo que já tinha referido a um membro que falou da mesma estação, há cerca de um mês meio, e pediu aconselhamento acerca da sua instalação.

Em primeiro lugar, o sensor termo-higro não pode estar ao sol, pois essas reentrâncias não o protegem da radiação difusa e muito menos da radiação solar directa, ou seja, esse abrigo parece suficiente, mas não vai além das aparências.
Como resultado, terás temperaturas máximas muitíssimo altas e completamente fora do contexto real, pelo que os teus dados perdem toda a validade nesse campo.
Para poderes ter esse sensor assim instalado terás de adquirir um radiation shield ou então colocá-lo permanentemente à sombra numa vertente ou parede virada a Norte, mas neste aspecto só estou a referir o termo-higro.
Esse termo-higro é muito semelhante ao da La Crosse WS3600 e não protege o sensor da radiação solar directa, sendo, por isso, completamente impossível ter leituras correctas quando este está directamente exposto à incidência da radiação solar.

O sensor de temperatura e humidade (termo-higro) deverá ser instalado preferencialmente a 1,50m do solo ou outra superfície e protegido da radiação solar, como já foi referido, e longe de fontes de calor, como saídas de ar condicionado ou chaminés (no caso de o instalares no telhado).

Portanto, como muitas vezes um RS até seria uma boa opção para a maior parte das estações, não creio que seja um problema, até porque esse sensor terá mesmo de estar protegido; não pode apanhar sol nem chuva - sol por uma questão de rigor e salvaguarda dos dados de temperatura e chuva pela mesma razão, mas principalmente porque degrada o próprio sensor, que acaba por avariar.

Quanto ao anemómetro (2 unidades de medição  = direcção + velocidade) deve ser colocado o mais alto possível, a cerca de 10 metros do solo no caso de teres a possibilidade de os instalar num jardim ou terreno e, no caso de viveres num prédio, devem estar pelo menos 1,40m acima da superfície do telhado, para que não haja obstáculos nas medições de vento efectuadas.

O pluviómetro não tem altura ao solo pré-definida, mas deve estar completamente livre de obstáculos que comprometam uma correcta leitura da precipitação e não deve captar fontes artificiais de precipitação, como tubos de escoamento de varandas nem água salpicada pelo solo, daí por vezes se afirmar que não devem estar no chão.
Outra nota é que este instrumento não deve sofrer oscilações provocadas pelo vento, pois nesse caso irá medir e contabilizar precipitação quando ela nunca existiu, devido à oscilação das conchas do pluviómetro no seu interior.
Quanto ao pluviómetro, penso que tem 1 mm de resolução, mas isso resolve-se com a colocação de um funil.
Assim poderás, através de alguns cálculos, melhorar-lhe a resolução - imagina - até aos 0,2 mm ou menos.
Muitos foram os membros que o fizeram em estações que têm essa resolução pluviométrica.

Para o preço dela, acho-a bastante competitiva, já que possui uma vertente de ligação ao PC, por isso, penso que valerá a pena adquiri-la. 
Se seguires as medidas acima referidas ao máximo, tens uma estação para durar uns anos e com leituras bastante fiáveis.

Aqui falei ainda bastante por alto, faltam ainda muitos pormenores acerca da instalação e afins, mas assim que forem surgindo dúvidas da tua parte, aqui estaremos para te ajudar.

Cumprimentos e, mais uma vez, bem-vindo ao MeteoPT.


----------



## rjsc2000 (7 Jan 2009 às 13:48)

Obrigado pela explicação.

Conto usar mais o anemometro, já que quero colocar um aerogerador para micro-geração e preciso de saber com alguma certeza qual a velocidade do vento e mais importante registar essa informação.

Quando  a comprar a ver se coloco aqui mais informação.

Mais uma vez obrigado

ricardo


----------



## FANAN (22 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

rjsc2000 disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação.
> 
> Conto usar mais o anemometro, já que quero colocar um aerogerador para micro-geração e preciso de saber com alguma certeza qual a velocidade do vento e mais importante registar essa informação.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, 

Tenho lido atentamente as várias opiniões sobre estações meteorologicas.... tive uma do lidl mas foi sol de pouca dura.... +/- 1 mês

Depois devolvi....

Quando comprares diz qualquer coisa.... como é o seu funcionamento....


----------

